# Travel and change



## PatchesJ (14 Aug 2010)

I have 2 questions.

The first is, as an artillery soldier in the reserve or reg. force; would one be able to travel to other countries as a member of the Canadian Armed Forces?



Next,
I plan on going into the artillery reserves for this coming year and was wondering: If I enjoyed the work could I make the change to regular forces in about a year or two?


----------



## Franko (14 Aug 2010)

PatchesJ said:
			
		

> I have 2 questions.
> 
> The first is, as an artillery soldier in the reserve or reg. force; would one be able to travel to other countries as a member of the Canadian Armed Forces?



Only on tour or on a tasking/ posting, regardless of Reg or PRes. 




> Next,
> I plan on going into the artillery reserves for this coming year and was wondering: If I enjoyed the work could I make the change to regular forces in about a year or two?



Yes. Contact your local CFRC for more details.


Regards


----------



## eurowing (14 Aug 2010)

PatchesJ said:
			
		

> The first is, as an artillery soldier in the reserve or reg. force; would one be able to travel to other countries as a member of the Canadian Armed Forces?



If you meant holiday travel, you may be subject to some restrictions.  I am uncertain if you would be "forbidden" to visit any countries, but for some, Cuba for example, you needed to have a security briefing before going.  This is likely still the case.

Someone with more up to date info will amplify this.


----------



## BDTyre (15 Aug 2010)

Yes, you still need a security brief for places such as Cuba - at least, you did as of last year.


----------



## kincanucks (15 Aug 2010)

Once you are actually in the CF you can send a notice of intent to travel at http://cdi.mil.ca/nciu on the DIN.


----------



## PatchesJ (16 Aug 2010)

I was talking more about traveling as a soldier. Not just going on vacation.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Aug 2010)

PatchesJ said:
			
		

> I was talking more about traveling as a soldier. Not just going on vacation.



You will be told where and when you are tasked by the military.  Other than that, it will only be vacation.  Do you think we just up and decide to go somewhere "as a soldier" whenever we feel like it?   :


----------



## Pusser (16 Aug 2010)

I think all the guy is asking is whether he will get to go and see the world as a soldier.  No need to read too much into the question.

The anwer is yes, there is a good possibility that you will get to see the world, travel to interesting places, meet interesting people, catch interesting diseases, etc...


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Aug 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I think all the guy is asking is whether he will get to go and see the world as a soldier.  No need to read too much into the question.
> 
> The anwer is yes, there is a good possibility that you will get to see the world, travel to interesting places, meet interesting people, catch interesting diseases, etc...



Well, then his answer was in the first reply and this thread can be locked.


----------

